# Okinawan Weapon - Tichu



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2016)

Usually, 'tichu' only have one prong on the side, not two.  I'm actually repurposing a pair of so-called 'ninja keychains' sold on Century's website.

























This is one of the weapons I am beginning to learn to use, part of Tokushin Kobudo.  Fun so far!


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 14, 2016)

wow even the keys self defense has its origin in kobudo. 
keys self defense - Google-Suche


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey, Bill, is that sucker legal? Nasty looking thing, that. Glad I never came across it as a cop, probably would have confiscated it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> Hey, Bill, is that sucker legal? Nasty looking thing, that. Glad I never came across it as a cop, probably would have confiscated it.



Definitely not legal for concealed carry, would be my guess.


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2016)

I've never seen it before. Knowing as many Okinawan stylists as I do, makes me wonder what else I haven't seen from them. (The bastards!) 

I think I want me one. Just to mess around with.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 14, 2016)

The okinawans fought dirty with their karate.  There is move in kusanku kata that some have changed that has you holding your hand palm up to the side/rear of your head.  Many have said it is a block or chambering motion for the strike after it.  Was reading an interview with an older master (sorry name escapes me), but he said the application originally shown to him by his master was using the hairpin (jiffa) and pulling it out of your topknot and stabbing the attacker with it.

Even in their empty hand, they considered weapons of some kind.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> I've never seen it before. Knowing as many Okinawan stylists as I do, makes me wonder what else I haven't seen from them. (The bastards!)
> 
> I think I want me one. Just to mess around with.



Tokumura Sensei is reviving many of the older Okinawan weapons and creating new kata for them. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've not seen that before, it's  interesting, thank you. I have seen very similar Indian weapons though which look equally vicious.


----------

